# Waterproof reel



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know there's no such thing as a truly salt proof reel (van staal probably goes the closest). But I'm after a good priced reel that claims to be salt proof...even if it's mostly gimmick. So far I have found daiwa freams and daiwa ballistic (not sure if the ballistic has been released yet?).

Any thoughts/feedback on these reels? Or any other reels for me to check out? Thanks


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Shimano Stradic Ci4. Made from a carbon composite so it's frame is corrosion proof and very light. Shielded, anti rust bearings and a waterproof drag. Also has a maintenance port so adding oil regularly is a breeze. Not to mention 9kg of drag in a 4000 size reel. I'd buy another on in a heartbeat.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks mingle, does the vm150 come in 2500 size?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

A Hand reel is about as water proof as they get.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a small Van Staal VSB100 (matched to 3-6Kg Rod) and a 250 (which is for sale in classifieds section ;-) ) on a heavier Rod and they are totally waterproof. The yanks wade out in the surf in wetsuits with rod in hand to chest deep and use them crazy bastards! Id buy more if I could afford em' but not cheap. You can buy Self service kits for them too which comes with all spare seals, tools ,etc .


----------

